# Michelle in ER with heart attack



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Michelle wrote to us on FB, "ER. Heart Attack." We're so worried. She's had so many medical issues linked to her cancer and now this. She asked me to come on here and let SM friends know...she could use the prayers. Michelle is one of the most compassionate, loving, dog-loving people any of us know and it hurts to think of what she's gone through. She's so much stronger than many of us could ever be. We've had too much sad news here and need her to be alright. Am praying that this heart attack was minor and that she will rally. We love you Michelle. You have your whole SM family by your side always. :grouphug:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

OMG! That's awful! I hope she is alright. Michelle is in my nightly prayers. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

oh my goodness! what a shock. I hope its minor, Michelle has had to deal with too much. Michelle if you are able to read this, know we are thinking of you and hang in there. Like Sue said, you are so strong and can get thru this.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

OMG that is awful. How is she doing?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Michelle just posted...they said it was a minor heart attack (thankfully). She was in pain and could barely breathe, Al brought her in and she collapsed. She didn't really come around for an hour and say the IV and was able to understand. They put her on Lasix I V and blood thinner and steroid IV too. Waiting for results on arterial blood gas. 
She feels better but still shaky and has her humor back...good sign...she wrote: "They said they can tell more if they catch you during heart attack. 
I'll remember to time it better next time. Silly me."
Continued prayers for her please. And Al has the flu. :huh:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Michelle as soon as I saw the thread I stopped and prayed for you, then I read the posts. So glad it was aw minor heart attack, you dear friend have been through a lot of stress, just know You are in God's hands. I love you dear friend:wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

My brother had a major heart attack 2 years ago and he is pretty much doing what he wants to do since (with diet changes and medication) so I expect that Michelle will also be OK too. Hang in there!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Will add you to my list. Get well soon. Hugs


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Prayers will be lifted for Michelle that she is ok and I am so very sorry to just read this about her. Thanks for keeping us posted regarding Michelle's condition.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

OMG glad to hear that it was minor but how many health scares must one person endure. Praying for a complete recovery.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Glad it was minor.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh no so sorry to hear this.I'm glad it was minor,but still is scary. I know. Sending prayers your way Michelle. Feel better soon.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Bless you Michelle! You're going to give all of us a heart attack. So happy to hear it was minor.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Thank goodness it was minor. I hope you're feeling better!!!!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh my goodness, I am just seeing this. I hope she is getting the care she needs.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Easier to update on FB app with weak signal
And kinda shakey yet. 

Thank you all for your love and prayers. 

Minor heart attack 
Scared they found scar tissue from a previous MI 
Didn't know that. Women don't usually get chest griping pain or shooting arm pain but usually nausea or dizzy shortness if breath and weird headache. 
I did have some chest pain. 
I just couldnt breathe dizzy disoriented headache and really weak stumbling. 

I assumed it was nothing since I never smoked or drank. 



Hopefully go home in a couple days. Depends on 02 and further tests.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Michelle,

Glad you are feeling better. Make sure to get a lot of rest.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

So happy you were able to update us Michelle. You must have been terrified. Will keep praying for a complete recovery.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Sending prayers and good wishes.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Continued prayers for you. So glad they admitted you, they can keep a close eye on you. So glad to hear from you:wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

So glad to see you post here Michelle, that's very encouraging that you will be going home soon. Take care of yourself! So relieved that it was a minor attack.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks for posting for me. That helped a lot as I had bouts of geeeling ok then badly. 
Weak signal at hospital too.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Please keep my Al in your prayers 
With me being hospital with a heart attack , Al"s gout is inflamed in his foot and he's got a bronchial infection.,all while trying to take care of me and five dogs. He's had to take off work. 
I'm so worried what's happening to me is going put him in hospital. 
We don't have family to help since they work too or like Al's folks need us. I don't know how we're going to do this.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I need a Wayback machine to take us back about 5 years. Not greedy here but Five years was before cancer and my puppets being sick. When we still had it pretty good.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

michellerobison said:


> I need a Wayback machine to take us back about 5 years. Not greedy here but Five years was before cancer and my puppets being sick. When we still had it pretty good.


....or a cure for cancer and Sarcoidosis....would even be better...


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Sending prayers for Al too, and that you are both feeling better asap.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Prayers for both you and Al Michelle that you both will be feeling better real soon. Wish that we were closer by to help out with you and your little Fluffs!!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Sending prayers for you and Al! You have had way to much to deal with. Prayers for a full recovery. :grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Michelle,

All needs to get a steroid dose pack. It will clear up the gout in a day. Fellow sufferer here. I do not know if he can take it with an infection, he should check with his dr. I wish this was not all happening to you, be thankful it was minor and you can now take precautions so you are not on the path to a more serious one. 

I hope things start to look up.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Sending prayers and positive thoughts for you and Al. You both have been through so much. It's time for good things to happen for you guys. Stay strong.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Michelle, I totally missed this yesterday! I'm glad it was minor, and yes, a wayback would be awesome! Rest up, get well, and consider yourself hugged!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

wkomorow said:


> Michelle,
> 
> All needs to get a steroid dose pack. It will clear up the gout in a day. Fellow sufferer here. I do not know if he can take it with an infection, he should check with his dr. I wish this was not all happening to you, be thankful it was minor and you can now take precautions so you are not on the path to a more serious one.
> 
> I hope things start to look up.


I'll see if he can get that! Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Off oxygen fir two hours. It dropped for a while but picking up now. If I can keep it stable I might get to go home soon.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Michelle - what kind of friend am I? I posted this about you and then was gone all day and couldn't get on SM again. Then dealing with a possible ACC Maltese intake has been crazy. I apologize. I was keeping up with you on FB but didn't get back here until now.
So glad to hear you're doing much better with 02 levels. Do hope you can get home soon and see a cardiologist. Was thinking when they said you had pneumonia and that there had been damage to your heart they must have seen damage done by a prior heart attack? Sure wish they had looked into that further, maybe it would have prevented this one. Well thankfully you got through it and can get help. Hoping that Al can get some help too. I would follow Marsha's suggestion of seeing if anyone you work with at your local shelter could help by at least checking on them and feeding them during the day.
BTW, another sign of a heart attack for women can also be feeling hot and cold and throwing up. I remember Rosie O'Donnell talking bout that when she had hers. :wub::wub:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I hope so, but don't do to much when home.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Michelle - what kind of friend am I? I posted this about you and then was gone all day and couldn't get on SM again. Then dealing with a possible ACC Maltese intake has been crazy. I apologize. I was keeping up with you on FB but didn't get back here until now.
> So glad to hear you're doing much better with 02 levels. Do hope you can get home soon and see a cardiologist. Was thinking when they said you had pneumonia and that there had been damage to your heart they must have seen damage done by a prior heart attack? Sure wish they had looked into that further, maybe it would have prevented this one. Well thankfully you got through it and can get help. Hoping that Al can get some help too. I would follow Marsha's suggestion of seeing if anyone you work with at your local shelter could help by at least checking on them and feeding them during the day.
> BTW, another sign of a heart attack for women can also be feeling hot and cold and throwing up. I remember Rosie O'Donnell talking bout that when she had hers. :wub::wub:


 You've been a wonderful friend. No worries. I felt better and if I walk around the room I can intermittently get signal. Lol 
They're discharging me now so gotta go. 
Love to you all


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

It is called MethylPREDNISolone Dose Pack . It is generic so it should be inexpensive. Should be about $10. You need a prescription, of course.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

:wub:Susan I was fine. You needed to attend to those fluffs in need. 
You were a great help updating until I could. 
I'd feel ok and do a few posts then I'd feel sick again. 
Thank you everyone for being my family ❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤:wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Great news that you have been released and are going home. Take care and update when you feel up to it. I hope that Al can get that Rx Walter mentioned and at least that takes care of the gout.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I'm so happy you're feeling better but can't believe they're letting you go home already :w00t:. Make sure you take it easy when you get home.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

I hope you feel better, Michelle. So glad it was minor. Will be keeping you and Al in my thoughts :heart:


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm glad to read that you are doing better. I hope it's all even better and better from here on, for you and your DH! :grouphug:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

So very happy to hear that you are back home again and hope that you and Al continue to better health real soon. Please take it easy and do not overdue Michelle. Prayers will continue for the both of you!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

So glad your home, your in my prayers dear friend, curl up with the babies, they will comfort you. I'm sure they have missed you something terrible


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:chili::chili::chili: Homeward bound:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Michelle, just reading this for the first time. Sending you and Al positive thoughts and prayers for a quick recovery. A heart attack weather big or small should be treated the same way. Right now lots of rest. When you are better, walk, walk, walk.


----------

